# Queensland snake wrangler ‘shocked’ by carpet python under wheelie bin



## cagey (Sep 23, 2020)

*A wrangler was “genuinely shocked” after finding “one of the biggest carpet pythons I’ve caught in years” under a wheelie bin.*


https://www.news.com.au/technology/...n/news-story/8ba774691cfe9a650a5c6d1842fedb4f


----------



## CF Constrictor (Sep 24, 2020)

What a beauty


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Sep 24, 2020)

Crikey! Definitely bigger than any carpet I've seen!


----------



## CF Constrictor (Sep 24, 2020)

Havn't tried to measure my big boy for over 2 years now , but he's well over 2 metres and as thick as my upper arm. As gentle as he is , and always has been , i never underestimate his strength.


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 24, 2020)

Yep that’s a biggun

My oldest is 7 or 8 and just over 7.5ft


----------



## cement (Feb 23, 2021)

yeah those red bins have a perfect built in hide for snakes that love rodents. I've got death adders and large red bellies as well as pythons from under them. Right where you put your bare feet taking the bin out on a warm summers night.


----------

